# Raw Files could not be read so not imported to Mac



## lightwave89 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am new to Lightroom for Mac (have not had this problem with the PC version). When trying to import .CR2 files from a card reader taken with my Canon 5d Mark II, I can see the photos, but they won't import. I get the following message: Files not imported because they could not be read". 

Thank you for helping someone new to the Forum.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi lightwave, welcome to the forum!

Ok, first thing to check... if you copy some of the files to the hard drive using Finder, will they then import?  That'll help determine whether it's an issue with the files or the card reader or something else.


----------



## lightwave89 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. I can copy the items with the Finder and then open them in the Mac (they open in an application called "Preview"--sorry, I am new to Macs). But can't make the import to Lightroom 3.3.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you still have the PC around?  Does the same file import correctly in Windows?

Are you definitely updated to 3.3 on the Mac?  And they won't even import from the hard drive?  Set to 'Add at Existing Location'?  

Where are you trying to import them to?  Could it be a file permissions or drive format issue perhaps, if you're new to Mac?


----------



## lightwave89 (Apr 3, 2011)

OK, I have been able to import those same photos from the file that the Finder put them into and then into Lightroom 3.3.  But not from the card reader into Lightroom 3.3. The card reader is working to get them into the Mac via Finder, but not into the Mac via Lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, great, so LRs not the root of the problem -it's probably where LRs trying to copy them to. Where are you copying to? What's the Destination folder you have set when you try to import from the card reader? I'm betting either you don't have permission to write to that location, or you're trying to write to a drive formatted as NTFS.


----------



## lightwave89 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, I am trying to write to an external drive that I used for my PC, so it is formatted as NTFS.  My Mac sees files on those drives, so I assumed that I could use that drive to read/write/store files from the Mac. Is that not so? 

I set my Mac HD as the backup copy destination, but it doesn't seem to be moving there either. I will try to send it only there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah, no, natively the Mac can read but not write to NTFS, so at least that explains it. There is software available that supposedly allows you Mac OS to write to NTFS, but I haven't tried it so I can't vouch for it. Alternatively copy everything off and reformat as HFS (if Mac only now) or FAT (cross-platform)


----------



## lightwave89 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you, that answers it. I really appreciate your help. Thank you again. Peter


----------



## rmargolis (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a MAC and have been importing photos into LR successfully even from the current card in my camera.  I import directly from my camera.  I sat down today to import the rest of the photos on the card and am now receiving the error message "The following files cannot be imported because they cannot be read. (1).  I had this happen once before and the problem disappeared.  I just downloaded the most recent update so I wonder if that can be the problem.  That is the only thing that has changed since the downloading problem began today.  Thanks for your help.  I too am a newish LR user.


----------



## rmargolis (Oct 2, 2011)

By the way I am using a Canon Mark II D5 camera.  I don't think that affects this problem but thought you may want to know.  Thanks again.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome, please do try with a card reader. Downloading direct from a camera seems to give the most problems.
Also you could test d/loading with Image Capture on your Mac.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, rmargolis 

Be aware of the (nasty) fact that the message "... because they cannot be read" also applies to problems where LR cannot WRITE during import.

Make sure the folder you import to (and an eventual folder where a second copy shoud go) are online and available while importing, and you have the required authorizations to write there.

Beat


----------



## latreloar (Apr 20, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Welcome to the forums, rmargolis
> 
> Be aware of the (nasty) fact that the message "... because they cannot be read" also applies to problems where LR cannot WRITE during import.
> 
> ...



I am new to this too and having same problem importing my Canon5D2 cr2 files to another specific folder I created. Can you plse explain how I get get the required authorisations, in a simple way as I am a beginner!

thanks


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, latreloar 

Can you please post a screenshot of your import dialog and the error message you're getting. Then a Mac Guru will help you with the permission issue if necessary.

Please be aware that your post will go into moderation because of the attached images, so you won't be able to see it immediately (a antispam measure). Just be patient and you'll get an answer here.

Beat


----------

